# Wound Vac 97605-97608 During Post Op Period



## slwilson (Jul 1, 2015)

Good Day...
Can the following be coded as 97606, or because it is during the 90 day post op period, falls under the 99024. There is no statement of complication. Wound Vac changes are routinely documented by our physicians and they want to code the 976... These visits are weekly, sometimes multiple times a week for long periods of time.

***********************
Patient was seen today for a wound vac change.
The left wound measurements: 11x8.5x0.3cm
The right wound measurement: 13x14x2, upper right arm: 8x2.5x3

Patient did not take any pain medications, he is doing well and does not have any problems.

Addendum:
(Patient) was seen in the office today.  The wound VAC was removed and his wound was evaluated.
Bilateral axillary wounds are healing nicely with very good granulation tissue.  The left axilla has a 1 cm area that is tunneling approximately 3 cm deep.  Otherwise very good granulation tissue with approximately 4mm depth. No sign of infection.

Wound VAC changed as above per notes.  I will continue to check on his wound weekly.
*******************************

Any assistance with Wound Vac use and changes during surgery and post op would be GREATLY appreciated!!!!!!


----------



## ehanna (Jul 2, 2015)

slwilson said:


> Good Day...
> Can the following be coded as 97606, or because it is during the 90 day post op period, falls under the 99024. There is no statement of complication. Wound Vac changes are routinely documented by our physicians and they want to code the 976... These visits are weekly, sometimes multiple times a week for long periods of time.
> 
> ***********************
> ...



I bill these periodically. If it is a return to the OR for ongoing complication you can bill with a -78 modifier.

I am more unclear of how this can be billed in the office. My thoughts are using the post op code and also code the wound vac with the appropriate wound diagnosis. 

I should be clear and say that I bill these for postop infections and wound dehiscence so we might be comparing apples to oranges. I hope someone else pipes in with their opinion.

I hope this helps


----------



## slwilson (Jul 13, 2015)

ehanna said:


> I bill these periodically. If it is a return to the OR for ongoing complication you can bill with a -78 modifier.
> 
> I am more unclear of how this can be billed in the office. My thoughts are using the post op code and also code the wound vac with the appropriate wound diagnosis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the input!  This is a new group I am coding for, and new to wound care...


----------



## kmdnine (Jul 13, 2015)

*wound vac*

You can't bill for this in the post op. You will have to stick with the 99024 in this case. Be careful with using this code. Usually when you see mention of a wound vac change, it means they are using disposable equipment. (97607 - 97608)


----------



## slwilson (Jul 21, 2015)

*Documentation Guidance*

Thank you for your assistance...
Can you guide me to documentation/documented guidelines/rules on the use of the wound vacs?


----------

